# create an entirely new army (+rep bonus)



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

ok, so this thread is all bout creativity and imagination. what i would like to see is people use their minds to create an entirely new army (no, no new chapters or septs or anything). if you could create an entire new race from scratch, what would yours be? this includes what they look like, their form of combat, and most importantly, their fluff!!!

+rep to the best creation voted by all!!!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

For me I would do The Gods as a balance to Daemons, so it would be a similarly empowered force for good from The Warp.

The four Gods would be: 

Harmony themed around maintaining balance against Tzeench's Change
These guys would be aimed at being humans in their ultimate form so lots of really high tech stuff and higher level mind powers, almost "post human" well poster than Space marines anyway, kinda where the Emp came from.

Peace themed around calming Khorne's lust for Blood and war
powers based around nerfing other weapons.

Fertility themed around new growth and nature againsts Nurgle's decay
Lots of natural "earth mother" type stuff 

Piety themed around conservatism against Slaanesh's excess.
Lots of simple almost archaic things.


HQ's are Archangels and DemiGods
Troops are Angels and Saints
Elites are Heroes and Champions (sort of along the lines of Hercules or Beowulf)

Plenty of Psykers with Godly powers


more when I think of it


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Damn you!*

Damn you magpie, i've been thinking of something along those lines for a while now, always wondered if something like that could theoretically exist in 40k, seeing as the chaos gods were brought into existence by man's 'bad' thoughts (put very very simply). But not all people think bad things, so surely gods of the opposite nature could and possibly should exist! I'll get back to the thread in a little while though, time to craft some new ideas!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry mate 

But hey maybe chuck your ideas in my pot and we'll see?


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

The only fantasy/sci-fi trope that I can think of that doesn't exist in some way in 40k already would be an Ent/Treeman derived race of plant monsters.

Ranged weaponry is a bit of an issue here, except thrown boulders I suppose, and in many ways the army risks ending up like Tyranids.

Oh, I suppose one of the other avenues they could explore would be of a clone army, where you have wizened Davros like figures who create a race of warriors. If you want to add a certain amount of cybernetics to these warriors that would be possible. This does slightly tread on the toes of Necrons, Tau and Tyranids - and I think there's a Chaos character (Fabius Bile) who has some of this in his background.

I guess it would be a bit like the Lizardmen in space, from the point of view of non-combatant leaders (ie the Slann) with servile, almost automata, as a dedicated warrior caste (the Saurus), though they wouldn't have to be lizards. One could imagine the Masters creating a range of biological and cybernetic forms to fight for them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Clone army would be good, you could also do a true robot army (Necrons are living consciousnesses in armoured storage facilities.)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Obvious choices from the Fantasy lines would include Lizardmen (noble warrior race perhaps?), Beastmen (likely a planet of mutated humans either through lost technology or warp influence making them skilled hunters and brutal close combat fighters who steal everything they use and don't understand how to fix or replace anything and likely get infiltrate and outflank as army rules), and of course Dwarves (not Squats, I mean Dwarves in Space, so basically Salamanders (in terms of forging just about everything) but less nice to humanity because they'd likely either be insulted by their tallness, or some other percieved slight that would lead to a lot of warfare).

Now for something not from the fantasy line, there are a lot of alien races left untapped (some can be found here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_40,000_species#Other_major_species_and_races )

Of those I rather like think of the Kathap as the antithesis to Tyranids, spreading life in the way of their weapons and equipment wherever they go, likely seeding planets before they touchdown creating replenishing resources for them to use (or perhaps growing their weapons with SCIENCE!).

Forge Worlds can give us all sorts of interesting things too (well ones that have fallen to Chaos or been sucked into warpstorms) giving us humans who've been melded with their equipment so completely that to them the weapons they use aren't just attachments but actual physical parts of their bodies, like an arm or a leg made of organic metal compounds that can grow and reshape (probably not too far off from a planet infected with the Obliterator virus there).

As for something not from Fantasy, not from 40K's background or from humanity.....

I'd say we don't really have any elemental races (sure we have the naming theme of the Tau castes but that's different) so I'd say a race of elemental creatures (air, earth, fire, water, warp (in 40K that last one is probably an actual element ) who are a fushion of their element and some form of ancient organic technology (yes I am a total geek who thinks machines that can grow are cool, why do you ask?) fused with these things to create living beings of intellegence and power who use their elements as weapons.

Earth would obviously be golem creatures, made of rock (maybe with crystal formations growing out of parts of their bodies just for the cool factor) who'd be able to treat and sort of stone, dirt or other terrain as open ground as they would be able to meld into it and come out the other side. And their weight would make them hard to kill (high toughness) and strong in combat (high strength) but slow (I2 being high for them) and likely not very quick (Slow and Purposeful, but can infiltrate (as they would just rise from the ground) or deep strike (an alternative to infiltrate).

Water would be obviously living beings of water, able to hit with a lot of force (furious charge) and hard to wound (treat saves against an laser based weapons (las, or lance) as one better than it is (as it just refracts through them) and as invunerable) who would get bonuses to their strength and armor saves when in water formations (rivers, lakes, canals). Perhaps with some form of shooty attack based around using a basically flechettes made of ice (12" Assault 3 at S3 MAYBE 4 and AP5 or AP6?) Kind of a light combat unit who can make hit and run attacks but doesn't want to stay in combat with other units too long as they are better protected from shooting and make decent objective holders because if it.

Wind I imagine as floating gas bags, using the various gases inside their fragile shells to not only propel themselves quickly (jump infantry, or perhaps jet bikes?) but able to concoct high pressure or highly corrosive clouds of gas (so template hits that either would wound on a low number, or perhaps strip away armor saves and would be able to glance vehicles easilly). Low Toughness, high mobility, more of a shooty option. 

Fire would be easy, beings make of pure fire (no I don't know how it's sustained, blame the Old Ones, I'm sure it's their fault ). Not as many movement restrictions as Earth, and their attacks having rending, doing 2D6 armor pen (melta effect all the time, but at AP3 because it's less focused as the melta effect) and an immunity to melta, or flamers. High Initiative combatants but with middling toughness and a weakness to blasts (as it'd consume the nearby oxygen in a flash creating a temporary dead zone for them to exist and extinguishing them) but the ability to deep strike (don't mishap if they land on a unit but instead cause D6 automatic hits and scatter off like a drop pod, all other mishaps as normal. This counts for both friend or foe as they basically act as living fire bombs when they hit before reforming into a more combative form).

Warp of course would be the psyker option, made of small peices of the warp somehow contained in reality these would have some options of psychic powers, and be able to pair up with the other elements in an Independent Character manner. Still able to Deep Strike (if they are in a unit and land on another unit with the Fire element they mishap and have to roll on the mishap table by themselves) but with power weapon attacks, and offensive psychic powers (rolling 3D6 and keeping the lowest as it's easier for them to tap into the powers than most). Obviously counting as Daemons (as they are made from the warp itself) these would have a mid to low number invunerable save, and ignore armor. They'd also get to pull from the table (if not in combat) and redeploy themselves and any unit their with from reserves and likely ignore terrain (since the Warp ignores a lot of the rules of physics, time, and reality in general).

Of course they're be variants on these. Elemental beings fused to metal bodies or artificial constructs to create vehicles (I could see Air being some kind of Zeppelin/Airship thing) and bestial elemental creatures (like fire hounds, or large cats made of stone). And obviously the background and how they get around the galaxy would need some explaining, but I'd probably start here and start tossing things at a wall to see what sticks.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the elementals idea, I was actually thinking of making something similar as part of the Gods race but there is so much you can do with them they can easily be a race all on their own.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I like the elementals idea, I was actually thinking of making something similar as part of the Gods race but there is so much you can do with them they can easily be a race all on their own.


They could even been creatures infected with the warp itself and somehow leading to them to be their own races rather than some kind of technology (more random spit-balling from me again)! 

But yeah, I think it's a nice fun idea that could have all sorts of neat stuff in it. It really was just me taking the specialization of armies like Eldar, or Daemons, adds in a specific theme (namely special rules related to their elements) and then running with it to see what I could type up. I think I spent 20 minutes on it so it could be a lot better, but I don't think it's a bad start.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

A yin yang type army. All selections would come in pairs, a light side and a dark side version of the same being, and kinda like those dudes off The Dark Crystal the destruction of one would cause the other to disappear so this paring would happen at the selection stage.

The light side would be for tanking damage with 3++, maybe some AoE (psychic) saves, some short range defensive shooting (flamers and the like), high T but pretty much no killing ability in combat and slow (no run moves).

The dark side would be vicious in the first round of combat, kinda like a one hit wonder unit, furious charge, hit and run, loads of attacks, PW etc with an initiative that dropped after the first round, no saves conferred by AoE in combat and low T.

The USP of the army would be that they are pretty much OP for the points, unstoppable on the offensive in close quarters, but slow and easy to out manoeuvre and that for each casualty taken the player's taking 2 models off the board!


----------



## Vallyuk (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I would introduce a race which is ultimately a space based race which moves to a system, fortifies it and mines resources required before moving on to another system. They move on mass and have been relatively elusive, generally prefering to avoid busy areas of space due to some form of enhanced warp sensory technology allowing them to see what is going on in distant star systems.

Their origins: a planet in the northern parts of the galaxy

Their looks: Think perhaps Kar Dargo from Farscape? They could have the nature similar to that of dwarves but taller and have a similar build to ogres?. Also, they could have some form of limited regeneration based on sentient warp abilities within each individual, where over the years countless regenerations has lead to some members having altered (chaos like) tendencys

Why they are here now: They are in a contstant state of searching for some arhaine technology/material (like warpstone) which is able to sustain both thenselves and their technology, which is why they are becomming an increasingly common sight otherwise they would have remained isolated.

Technologies: short range teleportation devices for the battlefield lets them engage enemies in close combat where their size can come into the fore. as above, they have warp sensory/technology which allows them to see where the enemy are allowing for the teleporation to work better. As for guns, generally long range heavy weaponry and limited short range capabilities, as they prefer to see devestating weaponry which can demoralise the foe. and once the enemy get too close they prefer to tear them apart with their hands. therefore they would have nothing like bolters for example.

They are unlike the tyranids because they do not strip planets bare, mainly take what they need en mass and move on. You could almost say they are relatively nomadic/gypsy like. Though when they fortify a system as a cluster it resembles some kind of fortification like a dwarf stronghold. The dwarf stronghold idea would be a good way of separating painting designs and different clusters of this race.

They are not like eldar because they do not have craftworlds, more group fleets of many many ships which move from system to system, these craft could also be capable of planetary landing. They are also not a dying race.

Any ideas to further this would be welcome, as would a race name....


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

The Darkness
The Darkness is a vast empire from the Western Fringes of the known Galaxy ruled by a race know to their follows only as the Immortals, they are the masters of millions of planets and a vast empire after conquering all the know races within their Galaxy and ruling them under an iron fist, if any of their subjects should step out of line they send in their Genetically bread soldiers the “Drakeins” to bring them back to heel.

After conquering all the know Galaxy they have sent scouts out in all directions to find new regions of space for the resources needed to keep the Darkness growing and expanding, their need for dominance seems to hold no limit, and the races of the New Galaxy they have located seem fractured and ripe for the picking, they will bring all the races to heel, and they will control all that is before them,

The Darkness will decent and cover all before it…

The Immortals
The Immortals are an ancient civilization worshipped as God’s by their subjects the Drakeins, and all the species they have subjugated to there will over the course of their conquest of their own Galaxy.

Little do their subjects know that the Immortals where once almost driven to extinction by their forefathers, due to their fear and persecution of them as compared to them they seemed to live forever, as once a member of the race was about to die they would undergo a process where they would give birth to a identical copy, thus appearing to live forever.

Forced into hiding on the very rim of their Galaxy they grew resentful of the other races and a Darkness consumed their souls, they made it their mission to gain revenge and never again be subjugated but instead to rule over all, they experimented with Gene Technology and the Drakeins where born, a race that would serve their Masters will and bring all before them to heel…

Just an idea, not sure about looks as of yet though


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This is a tough request. GW has already scoured most of the good scifi and fantasy of the last few hundred years at least.

The opposing gods are nothing new either. The Michael moorcock Elric books are where GW got the chaos gods, compete with blessed champions, and a daemon sword, and the origin of the 8 pointed star as a symbol of chaos. This world had gods of order too, though the accent was on order as opposed to goodness.

So far we've also had the villains of several movies suggested, notably: independence day, battle Los Angeles, something like the chronicles of riddick. 


I think that within the war hammer 40K world the best sort of army to add in would be an ab-human army returning from the galactic edges, or unexplored space, the descendants of explorers from the dark age of technology. People who traveled the stars distantly plumbing the great voids and being irrevocably changed by the experience.

I'm not sure how I would want them to look. Perhaps larger than men but not stronger, and somehow mutated . . . Different eyes, altered bone structure, partial exoskeletons. Perhaps some combination of these and enhancing cybernetics. So on their return they identify as "human" but are quite different, and humans don't identify them as human. This would be an natural source of motivation and conflict.

From their exploration and centuries of isolated interdependence they have created a fairly egalitarian society, where by each member must be able to do the work of others, sharing skills and learning, using cybernetic technology to share stored memories of work and skills and their early history. They would return to the human worlds of the imperium with a very different perspective and memory. They would be aghast at the inhumanity of the "true" humans to one another, and prepared to use their technology (which has only evolved and not back slid) requiring no superstition and no psychic powers to combat the terrors of the warp, imperium, and hostile aliens (orks/tyranids/necrons).

It's not something we have already in 40k and it doesn't immediately come to mind as being based in any other scifi movie or book I know of - and fits the background.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Done.

Midnight


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya I have to go with Midnight on this one. I'm not a big fan of the name, but the background is very well thought out. Plus there are units w/point values and stats already included. And they sort of remind me of the Thundercats.

That said, If I was going to create a new race it would be the Killer Clowns from Outer-Space! Oh wait.... Stupid Eldar already have those huh.... Damn..


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

How about an army of "men of iron"? I read about them in one of the Gaunts Ghosts book, and thought they would fit well with an army based on admech, and they were supposedly shut down because of technical issues (some could have been corrupted by chaos/dark mechanicus's scrap code). True robotic army there (who needs cultists to swarm stuff if you have killy robots constantly being produced breathing down on you - Chaos would love this stuff).

Particularly in a lot of books, there are references to skitarii (a whole list based on them ,rather than the humble guardsmen with a lasgun as a proxy - they'd do better with their own ruleset). Admech would be cool as an army. Note i don't have IA, so if i've nabbed sth they do, then Apologies.

I would also love to see some kind of PDF army (rather than a guard proxy), because the PDF will have access to different equipment and wargear (perhaps different to the standard Imperial Equipment due to relics/STCs/ Tech improvements) dependent on the tech and traditions of the home planet, rather than the Departmento Munitorum. Kind of like a form of militia, that can vary more from formal armies (leaning closer to IG), to hive gangers on some lawless worlds (closer to Necromunda IMO), and can have different wargear and command structure compared to the Imperial Guard (PDF is not governed by Tactica Imperialis).


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have several different ideas for armies. 

As others have said a total robot army would be good. I thinking more like AI army one from the past that almost wiped out mankind would be good. THe other idea I had was a type of solar burst from the warp swept over the galaxy and turned the machine spirits that are in all the machines evil bent on destroying man. 

Zombies- the galaxy is covered with dead of all kinds so evil necromancers want to rise up and take over the galaxy. They would eventually like to challenge the chaos gods and take over the warp as well. The restrictions would be two tanks per army under 1500 points but troops couldd be taken from any army.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Codex: Bureaucrats

"The pen is stronger than the sword"

At the heart of empires are the people that inhabit the borders of it but at the heart of its people there isnt joy or pride but duty and endless paperwork, the coordination of the vast armies of the Imperium is a daunting task that only the joint effort of untold billions of clerks could manage to pull off, without the endless hours of monotonous work the Imperium's efforts would halt entirely and its planets would fall into total uncoordination that could break the imperium of man into total anarchy such is the importance of bureaucracy, such is the holiest of works a human being can do, prepare yourself to control the brave men and women that dare to sacrifice all in the name of the Imperium of Man..

HQ choices:

Master of the Administratum
-Masterful Organization, name a unit and all of its attacks count as twin-linked
-Highest Lord of Holy Terra, an army that has the Master of the Administratum can choose any unit from the following Codex: IG, SM and SoB
-Promotions, if the MotA dies you can name a bureacrat unit this unit then becomes the new MotA.

Grand Master of Assassins
-Assasains can be taken as units of 3

Ordinates
-Work Incentive, workers become fearless if they're within 12'' of their boss
-You're Fired!: Choose a unit, roll a D6, on a 3+ they gain furious charge, rage and are fearless for the rest of the game.. on a 1 or 2 the unit dies

Elites
Assasains
Aristocrats
-Come with a Stormtrooper retinue
-cannot be armed
-Workers gain rage against this unit


Troops
Clerks/Office Workers/Secretaries, same profile as grots
-If all your troops slots are full of these units then you gain D3 Large Blast templates per turn (S4, AP1)
-can be up to 100 models per unit 

Fast Attack
Secretariat of the High Lords of Terra
-Devoted to Work: Secretaries are fearless and will stop at nothing in their existential need to rise in the ruthless hierarchy of the Administratum
-3.000 words per minute: Secretaries can perform a shooting attack in your opponents assault phase


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been rolling this one around for quite some time. Its the Xeno equivalent of GK (A few powerful models over a mass of weak ones).

THE VASHYR

The Vashyr are an ancient and deeply religious race. Their warfare is determined by a strict set of codes outlined by their simple yet extraordinarily profound religious belief in "Spiritual cycling".

The Vashyr believe that mortal bodies are simply vessels for spirits, and that spirits are pulled from the ether to fill these bodies at conception, losing all memory of their spirithood. Upon birth, Vashyr are taken from their mother and given roles. They are then taken to a school.

All Vashyr are soldiers. Once basic schooling is finished, they are placed in groups in camps that cover their homeworld, which is considered their race's nursery. From this young age, they learn to fight, they learn of both honor and brutality, they learn of science and history, and most importantly, they learn that their goal is to die in battle, or otherwise in shame, only to be "recycled" into a new body to live out this world again until they complete their goal of death in battle. To this end, no matter what job a Vashyr performs, his or her goal is to kill as many as they can, and eventually die after killing more. Vashyr are extensively well trained, well focused, and extremely deadly. The Vashyr have no leaders, as their religious code is binding and permanent. More mundane tasks, like merchanting, managing cities, or defense are pushed onto the very youngest of the Vashyr when they graduate (Or survive, depending on your point of view) preparation. These tasks sharpen the mind and further cement them in their role. Once they prove worthy of true combat, they are taken from such mundane tasks, sent to a school for the role selected for them at birth, trained extensively, and given to the professional military forces.

This focus on aggressive warfare led them to an extraordinary rate of expansion as soon as space flight was achieved, conquering dozens of comparatively primitive worlds over centuries. Primitive until they encountered the Tyranids.

The Tyranids struck first, in a surprising grab at a poorly defended world that the Vashyr attacked, overcame, and moved on from, leaving only a small defensive presence and a scattering of colonies. The Vashyr had their first true taste of defeat at the Tyranid Swarm's hands, and the sting was indescribable. Older Vashyr, however, recognized the blessing they had been given in the form of a worthy opponent.

The Vashyr responded quickly, pulling all military force to find and eradicate the Tyranids, like an octopus withdrawing all its arms to clamp down on its prey. What the Vashyr found, however, was not so simple.

The Tyranid hive fleet was a colossal entity, dozens of worlds strong, that happened to find the Vashyr in the same way the Vashyr found other worlds- Perpetual expansion. Whether or not the Tyranids were surprised is unknown and considered irrelevant, as they put up a massive fight and the first great battle of Ava-Nashtyr took place over and on the planet of the same name. The fleet battle lasted for days before both forces withdrew to rest and gather reinforcements. The colossal Vashyr dreadnaughts were in a constant battle to avoid being overwhelmed by hundreds of smaller Tyranid frigates and fighters, and the Tyranids were constantly struggling to avoid the deadly ordnance and horrifyingly powerful weaponry of the massive Vashyr vessels. Both fleets realized they were deadlocked and retreated, leaving the ground forces to continue to pound away at each other.

Though immensely powerful, the Vashyr navy quickly began to realize that it was fighting a cloud of smoke. Every world they conquered would be set upon almost immediately by the Tyranids, who would reclaim and resume operations on said world, thus cutting off the arm of the fleet that had so hurriedly left, surrounding it, and destroying it. Rather than perform upon its soldiers the indignity of guard duty, a new strategy was adopted- Planetary incineration. Studies of the Tyranids showed that they not only needed raw minerals, they needed biomass. Without biomass a world was an unappealing target. Thus, any world conquered was evacuated and bombarded from orbit in operations deemed costly, vulnerable, and entirely necessary. The surface, burned to cinders, could still be mined, and was relatively safe from recapture.

The battle spread, as each race sought new strangleholds and staging areas for combat, until eventually the Tyranids stumbled across a new race, and conquered the planet they occupied. The Vashyr followed them, and found them already embroiled in a fleet conflict with ships of unknown identity. They wiped out every ship to make sure.

Only afterwards did they learn of the mistake. They sent an envoy to attempt a recruitment and make clear their intent, but got nowhere. When the envoy tried to return, however, he was killed. The Vashyr assumed the humans were responsible, unaware of the involvement of the Eldar, who were fearful of a Vashyr-Human alliance. A war broke out, and has been raging ever since.

Physically, Vashyr are incredibly imposing. Both genders are roughly the same size and stature, and undergo the same training. An average Vashyr stands at nearly ten feet tall, with a very slender, lithe, and stretched appearance that is deceptively frail. Vashyr are hardened by decades of brutal military training that many die from before ever seeing real combat. The older a Vashyr is, the more dangerous they are, as age does little to dim their bodies, the oldest able to live hundreds of years, but rarely reaching this age. Those that do are generally considered to be peerless generals and fearsome warriors both.

Feature-wise, they are humanoid. Their skin is a pale, icy white color, likely an adaptation to their frozen and inhospitable homeworld. Their faces are long and slender with large, intense eyes. A bony ridge across the eyebrow and along the bridge of the nose gives them a perpetual scowl, and they grow their hair as a sign of status- Skin is a difficult way to calculate an age, and therefore, the oldest have the longest hair, and this is a clear indicator of authority. Having one's head shorn is a sign of utmost disgrace, usually performed only on cowards or traitors. This symbol is so strong among the Vashyr that this simple act is often more than enough to drive someone other races would consider deserving of an execution back into unquestioning obedience.

Vashyr are devoid of psykers, despite the age of their species. This is partially due to the fact that they believe psykers to be blasphemous, manipulating the spirits of fallen Vashyr for one's own ends. This superstitious doctrine has led to the execution of anyone displaying such power. Enemies displaying such powers are given an especially loathed position and are targeted specifically during battle.

Navally, they take the opposite approach, and present to the enemy massive bulwarks of armor to entice them to attack futilely. An average Vashyr ship dwarfs the largest and most robust ships of other races- Their Vashyr-Devyria juggernauts, the largest ships yet seen in the galaxy, narrowly edging out Eldar craftworlds, are miles across and herald nothing short of an apocalypse for anything brave or unfortunate enough to remain in front of them- Craftowrlds are designed for habitation, while the Devyria are crafted purely for destruction.

Because of a superstitious fear of the Warp, the Vashyr have had to adapt other ways to travel between planets. They use complex Dimension Doorways to slip between dimensions, essentially "compressing" reality then stretching it back out once more once the ship has traversed the smaller space. This is difficult however, and if the process is interrupted mid-compression, can have catastrophic results for anything left in the dimensional pocket when it re-expands. This can only accomplish short distances between stars, as any larger and other bodies begin becoming trapped in the bubble, only to be destroyed upon release, including planets, stars, and anything else unfortunate enough to be caught. For distances that cannot be safely traveled with dimension doorways, they use the technology on a smaller scale to "expand" the rear of the ship forward, catapulting it at speeds far in excess of the speed of light, and using the same technology to stop again. The nature of the technology generates no inertia, resulting in little or no damage to the vessel or its occupants.

Even though death in battle is desired, entering battle under-equipped brings no honor to the death, and is seen as a cheap way to earn a cheap death. Vashyr troops are equipped with incredibly sophisticated weapons and armor, technologically dwarfing any other race they have encountered thus far. They favor heavy infantry over vehicles, and long-ranged artillery or snipers are seen as an unworthy endeavor, as this is not seen as truly taking part in the battle, but rather simply affecting it's outcome from afar. For the Vashyr, it is truly the journey, and not the destination, which is important- Battle is more important than victory.

THE CONCLAVE FORCES

Glory in victory. Transcendence in death.
- All Vashyr units have the Fearless USR, and in addition automatically pass all Leadership tests they are required to take.

Only Cowards hide
- All Vashyr infantry, unless stated otherwise, receive -1 to cover saves. In addition, any enemy without Stealth or Swarms that is shot at by Vashyr infantry receives -1 to its cover saves against that unit's shooting.

The Spirits are Sacred
-All Vashyr models have Preferred Enemy against models which are Psykers. In addition, all rolls to hit and to wound against Psyker models in shooting may be rerolled.

Snap-Freeze
-A model that suffers a hit from a weapon with the Snap-Freeze special rule has its Initiative and Attacks reduced to 1 in the following assault phase, regardless of any rules that might modify these values (Such as Furious Charge or Counter-Attack). Models without an Initiative and Attacks value are unaffected.

THE ADYTA

The Adyta are the basic foot soldiers of the Vashyr. Too old to be given relatively safe positions in vehicles, but too young to be shock troops or berserkers, the Adyta seek their glory in bloody gunfire. Ion pulses ripple from their pulse rifles, streaking across the battlefield in brilliant blue gouts of swirling energy, and haunting energy clouds pour from proton guns, incinerating anything in their path.

ADYTA WARRIORS
-Infantry
-Troops
Size: 3 Warriors- 120 points
-Wargear: Ion Rifle
-An additional 3 Warriors can be added to the squad at 40 points a model.
-A single Adyta Champion can be added to the squad for 60 points.
-The unit may take a Valykrin as a dedicated transport for 50 points.
-Each Adyta Warrior or Adyta Champion can choose to replace their Ion Rifle with one of the following:
--Cryo Lance- 5 points
--Pulse Cannon- 10 Points
--Microwave Laser- 20 points
--Power Maul (Champion only)- 10 points
ADYTA WARRIOR:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
4 4 5 5 1 4 1 10 3+
ADYTA CHAMPION:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 5 5 5 1 4 2 10 3+

ADYTA PYRELIGHTERS
-Infantry
-Troops
Size: 3 Pyrelighters- 150 points
-Special Rules: Fireproof, Move Through Cover
-Wargear: Proton Gun
-An additional 3 Pyrelighters can be added to the squad at 50 points a model.
-A single Adyta Champion can be added to the squad for 60 points.
-The unit may take a Valykrin as a dedicated transport for 50 points.
-Each Adyta Pyrelighter or Adyta Champion can choose to replace their Proton Gun with one of the following:
--Cryo Blaster- 5 points
--Pulse Cannon- free
--Microwave Laser- 10 points
--Power Maul (Champion only)- 10 points

Fireproof
-Pyrelighters use heat-sealed suits to protect themselves from the intense heat of their own weapons. Any weapon that uses flame or fire, or is Melta type, has its strength reduced by 2 (To a minimum of 1) against Pyrelighters.

ADYTA PYRELIGHTER:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
4 4 5 5 1 3 1 10 3+
ADYTA CHAMPION:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 5 5 5 1 4 2 10 3+

THE VERYLA

The Veryla are hardened veterans, survivors of many campaigns who have graduated from their service in the Adyta. Equipped with better weapons and stronger armor, they possess a mental acuity and physical aptitude found in few other places across the galaxy.

VERYLA VANGUARD
-Infantry
-Elites
Size: 3 Vanguard- 210 points
-Special Rules: Relentless
-Wargear: Pulse cannon
-An additional 2 Vanguard can be added to the squad at 70 points a model.
-A single Veryla Champion can be added to the squad for 80 points.
-The unit may take a Valykrin as a dedicated transport for 50 points.
-Each Veryla Vanguard or Veryla Champion can choose to replace their Pulse Cannon with one of the following:
--Microwave Laser- 10 points
--Annihilator Gauntlet (Champion only)- 10 points
VERYLA VANGUARD:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 5 5 5 2 4 1 10 3+/5++
VERYLA CHAMPION:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 6 6 5 2 4 2 10 3+/5++

VERYLA BERSERKERS
-Infantry
-Elites
Size: 3 Berserkers- 240 points
-Special Rules: Furious Charge
-Wargear: Shredder Blades
-An additional 2 Berserkers can be added to the squad at 80 points a model.
-A single Veryla Champion can be added to the squad for 80 points.
-The unit may take a Valykrin as a dedicated transport for 50 points.
-Each Veryla Vanguard or Veryla Champion can choose to replace their Pulse Cannon with one of the following:
--Power Maul- 5 points
--Annihilator Gauntlet- 10 points
VERYLA BERSERKER:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 4 5 5 2 4 2 10 2+/5++
VERYLA CHAMPION:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 6 6 5 2 4 2 10 3+/5++


THE ANAVYRE

The Anavyre are the oldest and most powerful of the Vashyr, hundreds of years old and witness to dozens, sometimes hundreds, of battles. They possess an unparalleled tactical sense and though age has dimmed their bodies slightly, their advanced powered armor systems more than compensate. The Anavyre are the best equipped and most feared troops of the Vashyr, wading into battle amidst waves of gunfire and slashing blades, roaring in defiance and challenging any enemy to take them in glorious battle before the twilight of old age takes them in shame.

ANAVYRE BATTLEMASTERS
-Infantry
-Heavy Support
Size: 2 Battlemasters- 200 points
-Special Rules: Move Through Cover, Relentless
-Wargear: Eradicator
-An additional 2 Battlemasters can be added to the squad at 100 points a model.
-A single Anavyre Champion can be added to the squad for 120 points.
-The unit may take a Valykrin as a dedicated transport for 50 points.
-Each Anavyre Battlemaster or Anavyre Champion can choose to replace their Eradicator with one of the following:
--Microwave Laser- Free
--Twin-Linked Pulse Cannon- Free
--Devastator- 10 Points
--Disintigration Ray- 15 Points
--Annihilator Gauntlet (Champion only)- 10 points
ANAVYRE BATTLEMASTER:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 6 5 6 2 4 3 10 2+/4++
ANAVYRE CHAMPION:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 6 6 6 2 4 4 10 2+/3++

ANAVYRE REAPERS
-Jump Infantry
-Heavy Support
Size: 2 Reapers- 200 points
-Special Rules: Move Through Cover, Fleet
-Wargear: Wraith knives
-An additional 2 Reapers can be added to the squad at 100 points a model.
-A single Anavyre Champion can be added to the squad for 120 points.
-The unit may take a Valykrin as a dedicated transport for 50 points.
-Each Anavyre Reaper or Anavyre Champion can choose to replace their Wraith knives with one of the following:
--Power Maul- Free
--Annihilator Gauntlet (Champion only)- 10 points
ANAVYRE REAPER:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 4 5 6 2 4 4 10 2+/4++
ANAVYRE CHAMPION:
WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 6 6 6 2 4 4 10 2+/3++


THE VERULAE

The Verulae are machinists and pilots, usually the youngest warriors who are not yet trusted with real combat and are too young to be in danger of a natural death. They are brazen and eager to prove themselves, and view derision of their profession with disdain, as though they are not at the fore, their massive guns and support artillery play no less significant of a role in the battle.

VALYKRIN
-Transport, Skimmer, Open-Topped, Fast
-Fast Attack
-Special Rules: I will not babysit this machine!, Hold On Tight
Size: 1 Valykrin- 50 points
-Capacity: 6 Infantry OR 1 Walker
-Wargear: 2x Sponson-mounted Twin-Linked Ion Rifles
-The Valykrin may choose to replace its twin-linked Ion Rifles with twin-linked Pulse Cannons for 10 points.
-The Valykrin may choose to add a hull-mounted Microwave Laser for 20 points.
VALYKRIN:
BS F S R
X* 12 11 10

*I will not babysit this machine!
-Valykrin that do not have a unit inside of them cannot move or fire any weapons, and are immune to stunned and shaken results- Vashyr would not sit inside of a vehicle while their kin do all the fighting, and thus do not have dedicated crew, instead being driven by the unit they are meant to transport. In addition, the vehicle’s Ballistic Skill is the average Ballistic Skill of its occupants.

Hold On Tight
-Valykrin may always fire any weapons they have, regardless of how far the vehicle has moved. However, if the weapon is fired when under normal circumstances it would not be able to (IE, a flat-out move) it is fired at BS2. This overrides the BS modifier from I will not babysit this machine!.

TARAHIIM
-Skimmer, fast
-Fast Attack
Size: 1 Tarahiim, 60 points
-Wargear: 4x Sponson-mounted Twin-Linked Ion Rifles, Turret-mounted Twin-Linked Cryo Lance
-The Tarahiim may choose to replace its twin-linked Ion Rifles with Pulse Cannons for 10 points.
-The Tarahiim may choose to replace its twin-linked Cryo Lance with a Proton Gun for free.
-The Tarahiim may choose to add a hull-mounted Microwave Laser for 20 points.
TARAHIIM:
BS F S R
4 11 11 10


VARANAN
-Tank, skimmer
-Heavy Support
Special Rules: Repulsor Field
Size: 1 Varanan, 150 points
-Wargear: 2x Sponson-mounted Pulse Cannons, Hull-mounted Heavy Devastator
-The Varanan may choose to replace its Pulse Cannons with Microwave Lasers for 10 points.
-The Varanan may choose to replace its Heavy Devastator with a Heavy Disintegration Ray for 10 points.
VARANAN:
BS F S R
4 14 13 13

Repulsor Field
The Varanan is immense in size. Coupled with its powerful repulsion system, terrain buckles and shatters beneath it. The Varanan is unaffected by Difficult Terrain.


TOVALEK
-Tank, skimmer
-Heavy Support
Size: 1 Tovalek, 120 points
-Wargear: Neutron Burst Cannon
VARANAN:
BS F S R
4 10 10 10


KAVARAS
-Walker, Fast
-Fast Attack
Size: 1 Kavaras, 120 points
-Wargear: 2x Pulse Cannons
-The Kavaras may choose to replace either of its pulse cannons with one of the following:
--Microwave Laser- 10 points
--Proton Gun- 10 points
--DCCW – 10 points
WS BS S F S R I A
5 4 8 12 10 10 4 3


WEAPONS

Ion Rifle
RNG S AP TYPE
24” 4 4 Rapid Fire

Pulse Cannon
RNG S AP TYPE
24” 5 4 Assault 1, Blast

Eradicator
RNG S AP TYPE
36” 6 4 Assault 1, Blast

Devastator
RNG S AP TYPE
36” 6 4 Heavy 1, Large Blast

Heavy Devastator
RNG S AP TYPE
36” 8 3 Heavy 1, Large Blast

Cryo Lance
RNG S AP TYPE
12” 5 5 Assault 1, Snap-Freeze

Cryo Blaster
RNG S AP TYPE
TMP 6 4 Heavy 1, Snap-Freeze

Proton Gun
RNG S AP TYPE
TMP 5 4 Assault 1

Microwave Laser
RNG S AP TYPE
24” 6 2 Heavy 1, Melta

Disintegration Ray
RNG S AP TYPE
30” 8 2 Heavy 1, Lance

Heavy Disintegration Ray
RNG S AP TYPE
36” 10 1 Heavy 1, Lance

Neutron Burst Cannon
RNG S AP TYPE
72” 8 4 Heavy 1, Barrage, Large Blast

Power Maul
-Power weapon

Annihilator Gauntlet
-Reduces wearer to I1, but doubles his S in CC

Shredder blades
-Two CC weapons with Rending

Wraith knives
-Two CC power weapons


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

OK so... gonna have to give Iron angel a vote too. That's another really solid army right there.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well... the really long post is insane. I had an idea for an army that was similar to robots, but not exactly. Technology gone wild.

HQ
Supercomputer
-can take control of one enemy vehicle each turn. If none remain, it will call down an orbital bombardment in rage.
-Virtual: this unit has no way of being killed, but cannot attack, merely direct its forces
-"Brains" of the organization: one must be taken in each army. If two are in a battle at once, each chooses one vehicle (rolling to see who chooses first) and the two fight to the death. The losing vehicle is destroyed, and the controlling SC is severed from the army.

Troops
LSD (Living Subordinate Diodes)
-Squad size (5-10)
-Necron Warrior stats
-Bad gun! Bad!: range 24. Instead of shooting at a target, the LSD squadron turns the enemies weapons against themselves: For each model in the LSD squad, take 1 gun in the enemy squadron and shoot it at its own squad. For every higher leadership point the LSD have, each model shoots 1 additional gun at the enemies (all with the LSD BS). If there are no guns, a 4+ poisoned shot with AP 4 is fired in the same manner. Armor saves are worsened by one (ie 3+ goes to 4+).

LSD 2.0 (Living Superior Diodes)
-squad size (3-5)
-Necron Immortal stats
-Bad gun! Ba-: range 36. See above, except the enemies save (normal or invulnerable) is worsened by one (ie a 3+ goes to 4+), and no cover saves are allowed.

Elites
Living Horrors
-Squad size (1-3)
-a massive walker.
-Front 13 side 12 back 11, WS 4 BS 5 S 8 LD 10
-3+ cover save against shooting attacks
-Honored technology: This is made from the remains of walkers from the army it faces. Units must take a moral check in order to assault it
-Bad gun! Ba-: see above. This has two, and they can be fired at different targets (declared before shooting). However, if they are fired at separate targets the Living horrors cannot assault.

MWE (Microwave Emitters)
-Deep strike, no scatter (must)
-Must arrive within 6 inches of an enemy squad
-Scarab swarm stats
-Swarm
-Fearless
-MW: At the beginning of each shooting faze, every biological unit (unit with no armor value) within 6 inches takes d3 4+ poisoned hits with AP 4 for each model within 6 inches. No cover saves are allowed.

Fast Attack
Spycopters
-Squad size (3-5)
-Jetbikes
-Bad gun! Bad!
-Necron Immortal stats but Jetbikes
-Deep strike
-Outflank
-"Where'd they go?" They are equiped with invisibility drives (count as smoke launchers)

Scattered debris
-Deep strike (must)
-jump pack equivalent
-Suicide: the base may sacrifice a wound to inflict a wound on the opponent (with a -2 modifier to any save).
-Swarm
-Fearless
-Scarab Swarm Stats

Heavy Support
Big Cannons
-Front 14 Side 13 Back 13 BS 5
-Bad gu-: range 48. Saves are reduced by 2 rather than one. Otherwise the same as the Bad gun! Ba- special rule

Small Cannons
-Front 13 Side 12 Back 12 BS 5
-Bad gun! Ba-


The idea is that this is an army of living technology, from Omnissah's wrath or something. It is a low-model high-swarm based army that turns the enemies weapons against it. Ill add more fluff as time premits. You like?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the idea of an AI race, how about one that actually has no models at all but spreads through the models of your opponent, gradually taking over control of the whole force !

Be a cheap way to start 40k if nothing else !


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I was thinking of that, but the thing is it wouldnt work well :/ there would be nothing for the opponent to kill, and it would basically be kill the enemy by the end of the game and you win. if not you lose... The troops would be rough humanoid machine-things, the Living Horror a dread, and then some weird tank things, and lots of swarms of stuff - even metal shards can become a dangerous weapon.

EDIT and yes, there are 3 "bad gun! bad!"s, just with slightly different names. Ill just clarify now... Just so you know, the reason the names get shorter is the people saying it die before they can finish in the second 2. Fun, right?

Bad gun! Bad!
the least effective. This has range 24, and each model gets 1 shot plus 1 for each leadership point they have higher than their opponent. You use the enemies guns, and if they dont have any you do a 4+ poisoned AP 4. Saves are worsened by 1.

bad gun! ba-
More effective. Range 36, same thing but invuln saves are worsened too and no cover saves.

bad gu-
Most effective. Range 48, same thing as "bas gun! ba-" but saves worsened by 2 (though invuln only by 1)

The idea is they are shooting at themselves at point blank so they have worse saves.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I like the idea of an AI race, how about one that actually has no models at all but spreads through the models of your opponent, gradually taking over control of the whole force !
> 
> Be a cheap way to start 40k if nothing else !


Plus, it'd be hilarious to see two people using this army against each other!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Routine said:


> Plus, it'd be hilarious to see two people using this army against each other!


Wouldn't it !

I was led down this train of thought when I read an Apoc Datasheet for a Grey Knight Redeemer Force, they can only be used if there are Chaos forces in the game AND the very moment there are no Chaos Forces left, the entire force is controlled by the Chaos player ! 

Seems the GK's, their work having been done, now set about dealing with the witnesses !


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

GW would have to make the codex _really_ expensive, to cover costs :biggrin:


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

How about an army of like really intelligent but small creatures
(like grey matter for those so tortured to have witnessed Ben10)
And they make them selves battle suits to ride in.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I do kinda like the idea of an 'undead' 40k army.

Skeletons and whatnot.

Not original though.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I think i started something :biggrin:


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Thumbing through this thread, a thought struck me. The Dark Age of Technology was supposed to be the pinnacle of humanity's technological achievements. And since then, most of humanity has been on the downward spiral...

Well, what if a collective of people from that time had departed our local galaxy at the very top of that intellectual age, and did so with a ship somewhat like an Eldar craftworld (only bigger) and the complete and unabridged knowledge of the human race. And they didn't stop inventing new tech once they left.

Even better than that, their time in the space between galaxies allowed them to 'evolve' while they were gone. The 'people' are now beings of pure thought and energy, and they can inhabit their mechanical constructs at will. The ultimate in sentient weaponry! And because they have no real bodies, destroying them doesn't do any good because they simply leave one machine and take over another one. Worth a shot anyway.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

kiro the avenger! said:


> How about an army of like really intelligent but small creatures
> (like grey matter for those so tortured to have witnessed Ben10)
> And they make them selves battle suits to ride in.


You could flesh out the Jokaeros from the GK Codex, that would be cool.



Orochi said:


> I do kinda like the idea of an 'undead' 40k army.
> Skeletons and whatnot.
> Not original though.


I like that idea, you could make it an addition to the Chaos Daemons


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

@jonileth: You mean sort of like 'Stargate SG-1'? I guess that would be pretty cool. Following the 'Stargate' Model, they would just end up being very intelligent pansies though...


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

CPT Killjoy said:


> @jonileth: You mean sort of like 'Stargate SG-1'? I guess that would be pretty cool. Following the 'Stargate' Model, they would just end up being very intelligent pansies though...


We already have Eldar :wink:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

The Inhibitors.

Sounds strange, but go with me on this for a moment. Fans of Alistair Reynolds novels will already know sort of where I'm heading with this one.

Imagine a collective of black, super-dense cubes, from the microscopic to the hulking, that can take almost any form, with no individual "life" or consciousness, yet with vast stores of knowledge ranging from the simple mechanical, to complex quantum dynamics. A group of, not beings - as they dont truly "live", but artifacts with an almost sentient virtual intelligence.

They have no feelings, no desires. They cant be reasoned with, bribed or coerced. They have only one purpose - to reset the galaxy to a simpler time, where the indigenous peoples didn't have inter-stellar travel. Reset the galaxy to a time where inter-species war was rare and fledgling species could have room to expand - until, of course, the millenia passed and the process starts again. They inhibit life, so as to protect life, and their ultimate agenda is a mystery to all but themselves.

The tools at their disposal? Aeons of technological advancements - coupled with a vast store of "weapons that worked before, so why not again". Planet killers, micro-biological warfare, or purely ballistic projectiles and everything in between. Coupled with a very advanced control of gravity, and innertia at a local level, to improve speed and reaction times for their workers. Also, the ability to procure these simple workers and drones by invading the minds and bodies of any race they encounter, stealing intelligence, knowledge, technology and life in the process.

Their only failing? Time.

Their protocols are degrading, updates between collectives are rare and innefectual. Some knowledge has been lost, and cant be learned again, as the species it was learnt from no longer exists.

And they are getting slower - the races of this age are more advanced than they should be. More effective at destroying them. Some of the collectives are silent, assumed dead or still dormant. The cleansing of the galaxy is now no longer certain, but they know no other way. They cannot adapt to survive, only to cleanse the galaxy of life - and life is fighting back this time.


I realise that this incorporates images from many other sources, but I honestly cant say which influenced which, but done well, this could be a very flavourful army.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I like that one DD.

Would actually make a good addition to the Death Worlds set up. i.e BOTH sides suffer at the hand of the inhibitors.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats why they appeal to me as an army - they have no moral code, no preconcieved notions on "good" or "evil" - they just have a purpose. A job to do that must be done.

You might sit back and watch as they kill your enemies, then, as you try to shake their hand, they start on your species. And not once will they listen to your cries of mercy, because it must be done.

Sort of like the Borg, just with no adding of racial distinctiveness to their functions, just technology that, more often than not, they already know. Just a slow steady plod of destruction.

Oh, and Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They are sort of the ultimate public servants really.

"Form 221a stipulates your planet is to be destroyed"
"But what of the little children?"
"Did they fill out Form 221b "Application for exemption from Grand Plan" "
"errr No"
"Form 221a stipulates your planet is to be destroyed"


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Ha. Good one mate - time for a new hyperspatial express route through the system eh?:laugh:

Ah Douglas Adams, what a funny man. :victory:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Thats why they appeal to me as an army - they have no moral code, no preconcieved notions on "good" or "evil" - they just have a purpose. A job to do that must be done.
> 
> You might sit back and watch as they kill your enemies, then, as you try to shake their hand, they start on your species. And not once will they listen to your cries of mercy, because it must be done.
> 
> ...


Like how Necrons were, and are supposed to be.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sadly missed


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Like how Necrons were, and are supposed to be.


But then..... *He* came along....


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

CPT Killjoy said:


> @jonileth: You mean sort of like 'Stargate SG-1'? I guess that would be pretty cool. Following the 'Stargate' Model, they would just end up being very intelligent pansies though...


No, Stargate isn't the model I had in mind, actually. Whereas the Ancients are simply highly evolved, semi-omnipotent creatures that don't actually give a shit about the world, these people would still be bound to reality, wouldn't have the omnipotence that the Ancients tossed around, and would rely on their mechanical bodies to wage war, continue their research, etc.

Omnipotence takes all the fun out of it. I don't aim for hyper-evolved humans to be anywhere near that point in only ten or twenty thousand years. More likely that they are simply extremely intelligent because they have HAD ten or twenty thousand years to learn. It didn't come instantly, and as far as manipulating the universe around them, they can't do it without a proxy.

It sort of follows along a theory I have about consciousness and what not. Being that thought is nothing but electrical energy, and the law of conservation of energy states that energy is neither created nor destroyed, simply converted into different forms... It stands to reason that coherent thought, being energy, could transcend the physical and become completely self sufficient and self sustaining without the need for chemical reactions, etc.

And if thought could be self sustaining, it might also be possible for beings of pure energy to power a construct like a robotic body through the exertion of will and the energy that comprises the being's thought given form.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Solid line of thinking. I believe basically the exact same thing, word for word. 

Side note: I wasn't refering to the ancients though in Stargate (although I guess they fit that model too). I ment the humans on the planet with Shield tec that the SG-1 team kept trying to acquire. I don't think they had a name other then 'the advanced civilization'. I'm sure their planet did, but I can't remember what it was called. They almost end up getting destroied though, and the SG-1 team has to save them.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I've thought on this for a moment or two and went to my D&D monster manual for some insight. Dragon Born, or Half Dragon. They could be on a base as big as a Terminator but I think they would have potential.


----------



## Ramsese Niblick 3rd (May 19, 2012)

Has gw ever expanded on the race "the barghesi" from the last sm codex?

"It is by the efforts of the Iron lords that the Barghesi are confined to the Grendl stars...."

What could these dudes be like?

I think that a race of insect like creatures would be a cool addition to the 40k realm, but not tyranid type biological plague, more highly evolved ant colony style, with its own language, culture and art etc, and give them some cool tech aswell, I'm thinking that each "ant" warrior is roughly the same as a standard gdsm and armed with a technological weapon (idk, a magnalance for example) eqivalent to a hot shot las gun??
Would need a bit of spitballing with you guys but it could work, and it would be nice to model/ paint all those beetle-like irridescent carapaces. 

To surmise, tau tech with tyranid model syles (but more insecty) a human-esque nature and sense of self preservation?

Another idea already mentioned on here somewhere (i think it was Zion?) was lizardmen in space, sounds like a cool idea, and maybe you could start calling them Dragonmen or wotnot???


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

im liking ramses niblicks idea a lot.... anybody remember the movie star troopers?


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

I'd like to see a race of technologically advanced, heavily psychic rhinos which have 6 libs and ornate engraved armor. They would of course have to be fairly large in size which would limit the amount of soldiers in your army but with armor and a thick hide they would take some punishment. They would use cold fusion vehicles and weapons and primarily be a serious Dakka army, but if you got close they would hold their own in CC with a massive tusk and 4 arms.

Millions of years ago their homeworld was devoured but the Tyranids in a far away sector of the universe. Many of their brethren where devoured and only a small portion were able to make a warp jump in time. Of those who survives vowed to hunt the Tyranids down to their last. Stem cell research helped them to increase numbers and create soldiers from the Asir or council of elders.

When they next met the Tyranids in battle they suffered a great loss with half the Asir being consumed. This led to them being split into Triumvirates. Each Triumvirate or three members of Asir were sent of to different sectors of space to hunt Tyranids while keeping the race alive. This was a failsafe should any triumvirate be consumed. On top of this each Triumvirate had the stem cells of the other Asir members should something terrible occur. Unfortunately for the Rhinoshar reproducing is a costly endeavour, and because of this they only make a lesser form of themselves for combat soldiers, to save energy and resorces. Only commanders, or if need be the council are made in their own image.

With the threat of the Tyranids in the Emperial sectors of space have come sightings of the Rhinoshar. Inquisitor Thrax Harmoneous was investigating a feral world hunting chaos cultists when he ran into an advanced party of Rhinoshar. He was able to make notes when he observed 6 Rhinosaur encounter approximatly 100 Chaos cultists which appeared to have Genestealers amongst them. What few advanced weapons the cultists had glanced off their ornately engraved armor what weapons unlike anything he'd seen before arced out vapourizing dozens of cultists at a time. One of the Rhinoshar who was slightly darker than the others and wearing a carved helmet looked in his direction. This was the last entry into Inquisitor thrax's imperial journal before a recovery team was send a year later to investigate his disappearance. What they found was a former shell of Thrax, a dribbling mess of a man who had all the symptoms of a psychic mind war and lost.

Since this report we know the race to be the Rhinoshar. They are a race with no concern for others but only with the destruction of the Tyranids. Imperial forces have only encountered them a few times but what they have come up against has been a ruthless assault each time.


----------



## Ramsese Niblick 3rd (May 19, 2012)

HUMYN HYBRID said:


> .... anybody remember the movie star troopers?


Yeah, that was the inspiration for the beetle type things, transports or super heavys or something, but it would have to be done in a way that made them stand apart from tyranids, I had the image of star trek voyagers species 81079 or whatever they called for the warriors.

Again, I keep thinking about ant colonies, you got worker ants (pilots, tank crew etc) soldier ants (line infantry) cutter ants (engineers) flying ants (assault troops) beetles with riders (cavalry) and great big bug artillery pieces (or simply the bugs are gun carriages) and a versimilitude of other 6 legged beasties you could use for other roles.

And also they use technologies and the different types of warriors have evolved slowly to play a peace time role and have found they excel at a battle-field role, not bio-engineered killing machines.

Hmmmm......The formix or formicans maybe???


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Did some typing. The weapons didn't seem very "future death tech" to me, sort of bland, so I revamped them and added fluff.

ION WEAPONS

The Vashyr basic weapons do not follow the standard developmental profile of other races- In other armies, basic infantry receive basic equipment, the standard rank-and-file weaponry. The Vashyr, however, craft every single weapon as a masterpiece, even basic weapons such as Ion Rifles. Ion Rifles are also the most easily modified, which is preferential based on the individual wielding it- Another trait which sets the Vashyr apart from other races, who issue uniform weaponry to each soldier and each soldier is expected to use said weapon with no modifications, or only approved modifications. Vashyr military doctrine states that each soldier must fight to the maximum of their abilities to achieve the most glorious death, and this can only be accomplished if soldiers are allowed to modify their weapons. Many weapons are difficult or impossible to modify, but Ion weapons are simple (by the Vashyr’s colossal military science standard) and most know what to do.

ION RIFLE
RNG S AP TYPE
24” 4 4 Rapid Fire, Modifiable

Modifiable-
Ion weapons may be modified. An Ion Rifle not mounted on a vehicle may take any one of these modifications. 
-Fire Dampener: The weapon’s fire control system is modified, providing a slower but more accurate fire rate. The weapon is no longer Rapid Fire, and is instead Assault 1.
-Cycle Accelerator: The weapon’s ion condenser is modified, allowing the weapon to fire much faster, although at a significantly decreased range. The range of the weapon becomes 18”, and its type changes to Assault 2.
-Core Overcharge: The weapon’s core is modified, increasing its energy output dangerously. The weapon’s Strength increases to 5, and it also gains the Gets Hot! rule.
-Plasma Bayonet: The weapon is equipped with a plasma bayonet, which counts as a Rending weapon in CC. However, this makes the weapon cumbersome and thus decreases its wielder’s Initiative by -1.


PULSE WEAPONS

Rather than the crude expedient of rockets, as other races use, the Vashyr hurl electromagnetic anomalies from magnetic cannons which detonate with the power of a small thermonuclear device as they shred atomic bonds and blast atoms apart when the anomaly comes unfurled and unleashes a torrent of magnetic force on the surrounding matter.

PULSE CANNON
RNG S AP TYPE
24” 6 4 Assault 1, Blast


HIVE GUNS

Eradicators and Devastators are cluster weapons, firing dozens of plasma spheres that spin and pirouette across the battlefield as a hive of whirling blue lights, which fly apart and bombard huge areas with pockmarks of searing blue flashes in enormous displays of shock and awe.

ERADICATOR
RNG S AP TYPE
36” 3 5 Heavy 5, Blast, Maelstrom of Destruction

DEVASTATOR
RNG S AP TYPE
36” 5 5 Heavy 5, Blast, Maelstrom of Destruction

HEAVY DEVASTATOR
RNG S AP TYPE
36” 7 3 Heavy 8, Blast, Maelstrom of Destruction

Maelstrom of Destruction-
The chaotic nature of Hive Guns is designed to carpet bomb massive tracts of area with enormous amounts of fire. As such, no Hive Gun (Eradicator, Devastator, Heavy Devastator) may ever score a Direct Hit, and its firer’s BS is not subtracted from the weapon’s scatter distance when firing this weapon. When a Hive Gun scores a Direct Hit for scatter, reroll the scatter die only until a scatter is rolled, then half the distance it must scatter, rounding up. In addition, no Hive Gun may ever be twin-linked from any effect whatsoever.


CRYO WEAPONS

Harnessing weapons used to drain heat energy from areas is a task most races fumble with, but such a task is no consequence for a race with the technological aptitude of the Vashyr. Snap-freezing enemies they strike, crystallizing their blood and crippling limbs, Cryo weapons are truly fearsome weapons, especially when their victim is rushed by bloodthirsty Vashyr warriors eager to slaughter their hapless target.

CRYO LANCE
RNG S AP TYPE
12” 5 5 Assault 1, Snap-Freeze

CRYO BLASTER
RNG S AP TYPE
TMP 5 4 Assault 1, Snap-Freeze

Snap-Freeze-
-A model that suffers a hit from a weapon with the Snap-Freeze special rule has its Initiative and Attacks reduced to 1 in the following assault phase, regardless of any rules that might modify these values (Such as Furious Charge or Counter-Attack). Models without an Initiative and Attacks value are unaffected.


PROTON WEAPONS

Proton guns are a critical tool in the Vashyr arsenal. Emitting streams of superheated protons that heat the very air into blossoming reds and oranges, they incinerate anything they touch. Lesser creatures are reduced to molecular ash, while better armored foes are encapsulated in a superheated prison as they sear to death.

PROTON GUN
RNG S AP TYPE
TMP 5 4 Assault 1, Heated

Heated-
This weapon is affected by the Fireproof rule.


MICROWAVE WEAPONS

Microwaves are merely thought of as a dangerous utility in most cases, the energy required to produce and focus them sufficiently considered a costly and dangerous boondoggle. The Vashyr, however, have mastered the technology, harnessing raw energy into a beam of searing power that sets the very air aflame with its passing. Being caught in the beam for only a moment is sufficient to boil your innards and cause an impressive, if messy, explosive decompression.

Microwave Laser
RNG S AP TYPE
24” 6 2 Heavy 1, Melta, Explosive Decompression

Explosive Decompression-
Anything that is killed by a Microwave Laser is boiled alive within their armor, resulting in a massive detonation in which the victim’s armor quality actually acts against him. Ork Boyz simply erupt into a fountain of gore, doing little more than startling their comrades, while a Terminator’s armor contains the pressure to the point that once it finally blows, the results are catastrophic, hurling shredded armored plates at ballistic velocities. When a non-vehicle model which is also not a Monstrous Creature loses its last wound to a Microwave Laser, place the small blast template directly over the model. If the model is a Monstrous Creature, use the large blast template. Any model under the template is automatically hit with a single hit with no cover saves allowed. The strength of this hit is equal to 7 minus the exploding model’s armor save (IE, a model with an armor save of 3+ would create a S4 blast- 7-3=4. A model with an armor save of 6 would create a S1 blast- 7-6=1). If the model has no armor save, then do not calculate any hits against the models around it- A model not wearing armor would simply erupt into a cloud of red paste!


DISINTEGRATORS

Disintegration rays focus beams of energy that reduce matter to 0 Kelvin, causing the matter to simply evaporate or pour away as its bonds are drained of energy and it falls apart at the atomic level.

Disintegration Ray
RNG S AP TYPE
30” 8 2 Heavy 1, Lance, Atomization

Heavy Disintegration Ray
RNG S AP TYPE
30” 10 1 Heavy 1, Lance, Atomization

Atomization-
A target hit with a disintegrator is disassembled at the molecular level. Any model suffering an unsaved wound from a Disintegrator must roll a D6. On a roll of 6, it loses a second wound as the beam pierces into them, and must roll a D6 again, repeating this process until a 6 is not rolled or until it has no more wounds left and dies.


CLOSE COMBAT WEAPONS

Close combat has been a part of the Vashyr even before their massive ships bore them across the stars to seek new opponents to challenge themselves against. All Vashyr are skilled in close combat, and have a dizzying array of weapons to fight with. The most powerful, however, can be classified into four categories.

POWER MAULS
While bearing the name of mauls, not all are hammer shaped. Some are simply long poles, others are complex pieces of artwork, still others are long blades, maces, halberds, or other shapes. Their shape is irrelevant, however- A Power Maul is clearly identified as a two-handed weapon the Vashyr swings with all his might, shattering armor and smashing bone. A Power Maul is a two-handed power weapon, and in addition, all attacks made with a Power Maul are resolved at +2 Strength.

ANNIHILATOR GAUNTLETS
A massive gauntlet that both protects the wearer and enhances his strength, this is actually the newest weapon of the Vashyr. Most weapons were more than capable of destroying their foes, but contact with Tyranid monsters showed that an innovation was needed to harm the massive beasts of war. Thus the Annihilator Gauntlet was developed to counter the largest threats on the battlefield in close combat. Striking an opponent unleashes a blast of energy that explodes forward with the concussive force of a detonating missile, more than adequate to halt the rampage of even the largest creatures, allowing others to bring the beast down while it is off balance. While unwieldy, the Gauntlet’s advantages are undeniable, and have proven invaluable in destroying enemies. The Annihilator Gauntlet counts as a Thunder Hammer.

SHREDDER BLADES
While not bearing the distinctive energy field of Wraithknives, the alloy Shredder Blades are composed of is honed to a monomolecular edge sharp enough to slice through steel, while being lighter and more dexterous than their arm-mounted counterparts. Shredder Blades are Rending in CC, and increase the Initiative of their wielder by 2.

WRAITHKNIVES
Powered by complex energy manipulation systems, Wraithknives are comprised of pure energy held in place with sophisticated matter translation systems. The blades themselves appear to be solid, but are in fact matter transformed into its constituent energy- While they still technically have mass and obey the laws of physics, they also bear all the signs of being a form of energy as well. They burn at thousands of degrees, but the air around them is cool, an added effect of the matter translation. Anything they come into contact with melts and chars, but there are numerous cases of objects being suspended on them, most notably impaled enemies- Until gravity forces them off the blade. Wraithknives count as two one-handed Power Weapons in CC.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Nordic Echt Blut said:


> I'd like to see a race of technologically advanced, heavily psychic rhinos which have 6 libs and ornate engraved armor. They would of course have to be fairly large in size which would limit the amount of soldiers in your army but with armor and a thick hide they would take some punishment. They would use cold fusion vehicles and weapons and primarily be a serious Dakka army, but if you got close they would hold their own in CC with a massive tusk and 4 arms.
> 
> Millions of years ago their homeworld was devoured but the Tyranids in a far away sector of the universe. Many of their brethren where devoured and only a small portion were able to make a warp jump in time. Of those who survives vowed to hunt the Tyranids down to their last. Stem cell research helped them to increase numbers and create soldiers from the Asir or council of elders. . . [edit for space]
> . . . Since this report we know the race to be the Rhinoshar. They are a race with no concern for others but only with the destruction of the Tyranids. Imperial forces have only encountered them a few times but what they have come up against has been a ruthless assault each time.


I see what you did there!

. . . and I think I'd be okay with Codex: Zoat.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> Did some typing. The weapons didn't seem very "future death tech" to me, sort of bland, so I revamped them and added fluff.
> 
> ION WEAPONS
> 
> ...


THIS IS FANTASTIC! this is the type of creativity i was wanting to see... too many times i see posts LIKE this, but just turns out to be just another SM chapter, or guard regiment or the like.... fantastic angel 

The modifier options are very interesting, and i like the idea of it... very creative. i dont think ive seen something like this before... to this extent anyways...


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> I see what you did there!
> 
> . . . and I think I'd be okay with Codex: Zoat.


HA HA I didn't even think about zoats when I wrote this but those models would work so perfectly


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I know this isn't particularly creative but I would like to see the Jokaero as a proper race, I can imagine either the eldar or tau sort of living in harmony with them as they both have some pretty insane weaponry but it is only the wild ones which are mentioned in the codexes (and then I can create fluff which doesn't contradict stories about them) becausethe others are much more advanced/civilised (yes more advanced) and are protected by the tau or eldar for exchange of weapons and intelligence.

They are very peaceful and only fight if they have to, but as they are masters of nature they will fight against the inhabitants of a planet if they are destroying its resources and such (cheesey I know and when I say nature - they most certainly are not allies with nids). They don't really know what is happening in the outside world except for news given to them by the eldar.

Not much is know about them by anyone but through their advanced technology it has been discovered that they have managed to create simple life forms which can be used by the Jokaero to make them much tougher and resiliant, it is theorised by races which know about them that they may be descendants of the old ones who chose to reset their evolution during the war in heaven so that they can survive the necrons (if true then eldar would be a more suitable ally then tau)

Then I can imagine them have like a preffered enemy (imperium) cus I know that they are captured by the inquisition. The jokaero model that you can buy I would imagine would become like a good unit but not quite elite - something like obliterator equivilant. They could have massive monsters (maybe apocalypse gargantuan beasts) which are like King Kong.

HQs would be something like a babboon on chimpanzee like a cyborg moofassa (that guy out of lion king?) and they would have there own bodyguard, which could be silver-back gorrillas. Standard units could be like normal monkeys with hand weapons (but not like the ring sized lascannon) which are maybe young jokaero which haven't learnt enough to create better weapons and I could imagine vehicles being floating discs with domes on them which carry devastating weapons.

The ''jetbikes'' could be like pterydactils which have been - you guessed it - cybernetically enhanced, and they could have swarm models of these smple organisms they have created which can be like the anti-infantry version of scarabs.

Weapons would be very much of a way the cybernetics in the jokaero would be made.

They don't use the warp but instead use a more advanced webway - so therefore have no temptations by chaos - could these be the fabled chaos free race rumoured in 6th ed? - probably not but it would still be cool

I would think this would be a cool idea but i dunno what u would think


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Nordic Echt Blut said:


> HA HA I didn't even think about zoats when I wrote this but those models would work so perfectly


Have you read the zoat background? It's not dissimilar from the one you wrote.

Zoats


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Have you read the zoat background? It's not dissimilar from the one you wrote.
> 
> Zoats



Nice! A little bit of tweeking and some new model sculpts and we got a new race ha ha. I hadn't read that background though, just what I have in rogue trader was all I knew and I skipped 3rd edition so missed out on that bit. Very cool.


----------

